# New wrap for all vans...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Haha


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

How many men would be calling just to satisfy their curiosity after seeing that truck if you had a name and number above that picture.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> How many men would be calling just to satisfy their curiosity after seeing that truck if you had a name and number above that picture.


All of them (us). :laughing:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That is actually happening inside my vans


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

If the truck is rocking, keep on walking!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I think that maybe you could get rear ended by someone gawking too long at that picture......


----------

